# Platte Lake DNR Fisheries Survey Report



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

Hello everyone,
Here's the link to the most recent DNR fisheries survey writeup for Platte Lake: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2010-110_351459_7.pdf

Check it out!


----------



## fishlkmich (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks! - Your link on Glen Lakes doesn't work for me. I'd be interested in it, if you have time to look into it.


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

fishnlkmi,
Weird, it works for me. Try this- click on this one: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52259_10951_19056-46374--,00.html

Then you can click on Benzie County and find it that way.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Mark,

I saw you highlighted in an article by Dave Foley in the latest Boundary Waters Journal. It made for a great read.

Super place Quetico and BWCA is!

Best Regards,

REG


----------



## M. Tonello (Sep 20, 2002)

REG,
Yes, it's an awesome place. The countdown is on-we'll be heading up there again in a couple of weeks. We can't wait! I'm assuming you've been there?

Mark


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Mark, 
Thanks for the link to the status and trends reports! Tons of great info there!
Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

M. Tonello said:


> REG,
> Yes, it's an awesome place. The countdown is on-we'll be heading up there again in a couple of weeks. We can't wait! I'm assuming you've been there?
> 
> Mark


Yes. I can understand your anticipation!


----------

